# thyroid lobectomy with substernal component



## liloe517 (Aug 21, 2017)

My physician is removing only the RT lobe of the thyroid and it has a substernal component. Does anyone know if the 60271 is only for a total thyroid removal?


----------



## KANDREWS131 (Aug 22, 2017)

From the SelectCoder site:
"For thyroidectomy, subtotal or partial, use 60271"


----------



## liloe517 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## elsaee87 (May 29, 2019)

This needs to be more clearly defined by CPT and the AAPC.  I used to think it was only for total but now I think its intended to be used for BOTH lobectomy substernal (partial) and total per the CPT blurb under 60240 and 3M HDM (enter Lobectomy>Thyroid>Substernal-Partial it takes you to 60271 still. Here is a similar thread about the same subject:


			https://www.aapc.com/discuss/threads/cpt-60271.5840/


----------



## akbookworm (Feb 2, 2021)

Per CPT assist, you use 60220-22 for a substernal lobectomy


----------

